# This is why Contador is not Lance



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Because if Lance wanted to, he could get out of the contract:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-to-remain-with-astana-says-vinokourov

/trolling


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

And because something more meaningful should be posted (I suppose)...

I'm surprised Contador hasn't gone to court already. Unless the whole financial trouble rumors with Astana were exaggerated, he should at least try his luck, legally, to get out of this contract. Where is your spine, boy?!

Now Contador has to bribe McQuaid with covering the legal fees that will result after Astana's PT license is pulled and they subsequently sue the UCI.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I really don't think he will be riding for Astana next year, and would rather see him ride at the Tour next year without that Albatross around his neck.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

kytyree said:


> I really don't think he will be riding for Astana next year, and would rather see him ride at the Tour next year without that Albatross around his neck.


Vino being the albatross may keep Astana out of the TDF and that would suck for Alberto to be hosed 2 years out of defending his title.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

jupiterrn said:


> Vino being the albatross may keep Astana out of the TDF and that would suck for Alberto to be hosed 2 years out of defending his title.



True, even if they pull off pleasing the UCI, ASO seems more difficult, but would ASO take a pass on Bert/Lance II next year? I dunno, hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

I really hope Contador hands Lance his ass on a silver platter next year.


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

> I really hope Contador hands Lance his ass on a silver platter next year


i doubt that this will happen....but i wish him luck on getting to a better team


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Dream team: Alberto and Cadel. No way Cadel could then moan about lack of support. Me too I hope AC gets into a better team.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Then Cadel will be *****ing about not able to hold Berts wheel.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jupiterrn said:


> Vino being the albatross may keep Astana out of the TDF and that would suck for Alberto to be hosed 2 years out of defending his title.



And both times essentially because of Vino... if that doesn't count as double penetration then I don't now what does.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm going to start rooting for Kloden. He's the most quiet GC rider, like, ever.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Conty doesn't race the TDF next year due to Vino - LA has a much clearer shot at number 8.

Think of the publicity - ASO would love it.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

sabre104 said:


> Then Cadel will be *****ing about not able to hold Berts wheel.


definitely have to agree with you there, came 6th in this years TdF & hardly every says a thing, funny since all that was going on with Lance & Snobby Alberto


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

sabre104 said:


> I really hope Contador hands Lance his ass on a silver platter next year.


highly unlikely :thumbsup: but good luck with it.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

orangeclymer said:


> highly unlikely :thumbsup: but good luck with it.


I don't understand. Do you believe LA will be competitive next year in the TdF?


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

You know what gets me? Yeah he has a contract w/Astana but nobody's telling him he has to ride great or do well in anything. Quickest way out of something is to not live up to expectations.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

K&K_Dad said:


> You know what gets me? Yeah he has a contract w/Astana but nobody's telling him he has to ride great or do well in anything. Quickest way out of something is to not live up to expectations.


that would be a great way to land a contract afterwards! Brilliant


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

honestly, this is what i was thinking. conti gets blackballed and cant ride next year. lance gets it done against the brothers schleck. fans wonder what would have happened had conti been there. the next year conti comes back. lance should still be riding, as i have seen chatter he is planning on racing for shack 2 years. its a skewed rubber match.



pdh777 said:


> Conty doesn't race the TDF next year due to Vino - LA has a much clearer shot at number 8.
> 
> Think of the publicity - ASO would love it.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

den bakker said:


> that would be a great way to land a contract afterwards! Brilliant


Has he not already proven himself though? I'm not saying I like the guy or whatever but if he wants out there are ways. I'm pretty sure that if he got dropped for 'poor performance' someone would pick him back up. I'm not saying give up but just learn to play the games. Astana is expecting him to ride and win next year. If he's that miserable why would he want to do that for a team he doesn't' want to be on in the first place?


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

It is not really clear to me where Contador could go at this point.

Most teams are set for next year and without a massive change to free up a massive salary for him most teams simply could not afford to take him on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out Red Kite Prayer, I thought he did a fairly good write up on what Bert's options were for next year.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

brentley said:


> It is not really clear to me where Contador could go at this point.
> 
> Most teams are set for next year and without a massive change to free up a massive salary for him most teams simply could not afford to take him on.


If he announces that he was successful at breaking his contract, he will get signed. Period.

Caisse, Garmin, quickstep will easily find the money if they needed to. I'm sure AC would be happy taking a paycut, if need-be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

The chance to be all over the press next year would probably drum up some new sponsor dollars as well for anyone a little tight on cash for him as well.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

pdh777 said:


> Conty doesn't race the TDF next year due to Vino - LA has a much clearer shot at number 8.
> 
> Think of the publicity - ASO would love it.


If LA or anyone else wins the Tour without Contador's participation the victory would be, well, not empty, but very much diminished.

Then again, if Contador is excluded, and a non-Lance rider wins, Versus promos for the following year could be, Champion vs. Champion vs. Champion vs. Champion.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

IMHO - Frankly, baring anything unforseen like injuries, I don't see Lance A. winning the Tour even if Alberto C. is out of it - I think that win will go to Andy S. with Lance and Cadel E. as two and three.

If Alberto isn't in it, anyone who wins next year will always have an asterix next to thier title - that would suck for both Alberto and Andy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

LostViking said:


> IMHO - Frankly, baring anything unforseen like injuries, I don't see Lance A. winning the Tour even if Alberto C. is out of it - I think that win will go to Andy S. with Lance and Cadel E. as two and three.
> 
> If Alberto isn't in it, anyone who wins next year will always have an asterix next to thier title - that would suck for both Alberto and Andy.



Curious where your feeling for Cadel on the podium comes from?


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

kytyree said:


> Curious where your feeling for Cadel on the podium comes from?


Just a guess.
Perhaps with his recent World title and solid performances after the TDF, he has developed a little good will with team management and team members. Perhaps. More so with management. Maybe he'll get some better support next year.

Also, maybe he's changed his style a little, learning to go out on the attack. Though when it comes to a 20 stage grand tour, I think he reverts back the Cadel of old.

But who knows. Maybe,just maybe, we'll see a kinder more gentle, yet more aggressive Cadel in 2010?


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Curious where your feeling for Cadel on the podium comes from?


I think the route sets up well for Evans. No TTT for him is a big plus.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll give him credit for winning the WC but based on his interviews afterward I'm going to assume he really hasn't changed at all.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> IMHO - Frankly, baring anything unforseen like injuries, I don't see Lance A. winning the Tour even if Alberto C. is out of it - I think that win will go to Andy S. with Lance and Cadel E. as two and three.
> 
> If Alberto isn't in it, anyone who wins next year will always have an asterix next to thier title - that would suck for both Alberto and Andy.



Im not 100% sure about that.
There are no asterix next to the 87 and 88 TDF winners......


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

cpark said:


> Im not 100% sure about that.
> There are no asterix next to the 87 and 88 TDF winners......



Nor does Sastre.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

kytyree said:


> I'll give him credit for winning the WC but based on his interviews afterward I'm going to assume he really hasn't changed at all.


What really hasn't changed is the tune of the Evans haters. I'm not an Evans fan, but man, the guy's worked his ass off for Gilbert the last couple of races. AND, he's the one in the WC jersey!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> What really hasn't changed is the tune of the Evans haters. I'm not an Evans fan, but man, the guy's worked his ass off for Gilbert the last couple of races. AND, he's the one in the WC jersey!


I used to be a big Evans fan, but I grew weary of listening to him whine.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im not saying an LA win without Contador doesnt lose a bit of shine, but you cant validate a current winner of an event becuase he raced and won against last years winner. Too many riders in pro cycling do NOT defend their titles the following year for whatever reason to do that, across the board.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

That is good cause 2 Lances cannot exist in the space time continuum. There is no space big enough for that much ego and it would cause the very existence of everything we know and do not know to cease to exist.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Only three certainties re: the TdF 2010:
1 - Cav will win several more stages.
2 - Wiggo won't make the Top 10.
3 - If he enters, AC will win - easily.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*The question may be moot*



kytyree said:


> Curious where your feeling for Cadel on the podium comes from?


As other posters have provided insight into Cadel's change of attitude (and one can argue that he has always had the legs, just not the atittude of a Tour winner), I will not delve into that any deeper.

Besides, as Astana did not meet the approval deadline, which I believe was Oct.20th, it appears that Conti is legally free to get out of his contract. Now the question is how much will Astana ask and who has that kind of change laying around?

IMHO- If Conti is in Le Tour, which now seems much more likely (and again barring injuries etc.), the podiums will probably look like this:

1) Alberto Contador
2) Andy Schleck
3) Lance Armstrong


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> That is good cause 2 Lances cannot exist in the space time continuum. There is no space big enough for that much ego and it would cause the very existence of everything we know and do not know to cease to exist.


Too true! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

RkFast said:


> Im not saying an LA win without Contador doesnt lose a bit of shine, but you cant validate a current winner of an event becuase he raced and won against last years winner. Too many riders in pro cycling do NOT defend their titles the following year for whatever reason to do that, across the board.


It is true that previous winners have, for various reasons, not returned to defend thier titles.

However, I think if the previous champion does not return to Le Tour for reasons out of his control - like his team recieveing sanctions - I think those who follow the sport will always have a "Yeah, that guy won, but if..." in thier minds. There may not be an asterix in the record books, but there is one in the minds of those that follow the sport.


----------

